# yay !!! i know how to do a signiture ! check out my pi



## kerri <3 maltese tilly (Dec 9, 2006)

hey it took me a long time but finally i know how to do it


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> hey it took me a long time but finally i know how to do it[/B]


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Way to go, Kerri!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Good job! I know it takes a lot of time to learn and there is always something else new to learn. I know this as I've been making them for 10 yrs.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg great job, they are beautiful


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

ANDREA~[attachment=17228:attachment]


----------

